# Shoulder tendon and bone inflammation



## YOUTH (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi, 10 months ago i started to feel a very strong shoulder pain (i was actually sleeping and woke up because of pain, i wasn't doing any exercise). After MRI my doctor told my that i have a tendon and bone inflammation and he recommended me to take some anti inflammatories for 20 days. The pain completely disappeared after 3 months. 4 months later i started to feel the same pain and anti inflammatories don't work anymore. It hurts more when i try to push a bar above my head or when i do dips. 

Is there anything, oral or injectable that could help me with my problem?

 Thank you!


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

I think it's more of a movement pattern that you're doing that's causing the issue. Instead of trying to mask the pain, I'd recommend trying to find the cause, and address it before it becomes an even bigger problem.

First thing I'd look at would be if your shoulders are rolling forward when pressing, putting extra stress on the shoulder. It's called anterior humeral glide, if you wanted to research a video for a reference as to what I mean. It's very common, and the cause of a lot of people's shoulder issues when benching.

Another thing I immediately thought of was that you might have more of a hooked acromion, causing impingement at the AC joint. If you don't properly rotate your scapula when pressing overhead, it doesn't allow the necessary clearance for the connective tissues to move freely in there.

Not a PT, just my $0.02


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2019)

Here's something I learned about about the Holy Grail of imaging; the MRI is not always right. Depending on where the cross-section is taken and the interpretation of the radiologist, they can miss something or assume something is damaged that is not. The only real way to know what's going on in there is a visual; it would need to be scoped. 

One thing that jumped out at me that you said, it woke you at night. That's not good and was the last straw of me. My guess is your RC's are intact and you have a labrum issue.


----------



## ripper (Jan 1, 2020)

Guys above seem more knowledgeable than I on the potential cause... as for the resulting inflammation, I've had great success treating soft tissue pain/inflammation with DMSO


----------



## Raider (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey Ripper, first off I agree with everything you’ve just been told. I’ve dislocated by my shoulders and have never gotten the necessary repairs, so if not careful with my exercises and movements I end up out of the game awhile. For instance I do a variation of dips and don’t go deep as it just puts to much strain , dumbbell teases seem to be much better for as opposed to barbell, so when lifting basically avoid thins you know will aggravate it. I also use a prescription rub called Diclofenac, it’s not the fix all, but does help. Obviously if you have true damage, as snakes said and unfortunately is presently going through then the fix is surgery and rehab. All I can say is injuries stink! Hope it works out for you my man!!


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks Raider, but fortunately the injury mentioned isn't one I've had to deal with.  I was chipping in about the DMSO to help with the pain hoping it may be beneficial to OP.  I've used it many times for strains/pulls/just straight over doing it and its almost an immediate relief.  Knees/back/neck are my problem spots now as I've become one of the 'old guys.'


----------



## Raider (Jan 5, 2020)

ripper said:


> Thanks Raider, but fortunately the injury mentioned isn't one I've had to deal with.  I was chipping in about the DMSO to help with the pain hoping it may be beneficial to OP.  I've used it many times for strains/pulls/just straight over doing it and its almost an immediate relief.  Knees/back/neck are my problem spots now as I've become one of the 'old guys.'


Thanks ripper. Got myself confused between the o p and previous post. I’ll have to check out the product you mentioned as I am a fellow old guy, lol


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

Have you tried various scapular mobility exercises?


----------



## andy (Apr 15, 2020)

i would go I find a good physiotherapist mate, they can do wonders


----------

